# Qnap TS-459 Pro II NAS  - noch wert zu kaufen?



## Friday13th (18. September 2017)

Hallo Forum!
Habe ein paar kurze Fragen.
Bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer NAS Lösung mit min. 4 SATA Anschlüßen.
Nun bekomme ich oben genannte 459 Pro II NAS um 170€ gebraucht angeboten und bin am überlegen zuzuschlagen.
Nutzung ist v.a. Medien bereitstellung für einige geräte und Datenspeicher für alle Geräte. Zuvor waren meine Platten in meinem Desktop PC eingebaut, jedoch möchte ich dies ändern.

Meine erste Frage ist jedoch ob es das Geld Wert ist eine relativ alte NAS zu erwerben oder sich nach einer günstigen neuern Alternative umzusehen. Budget liegt bei maximal 200€

Meine zweite Frage ist ob ich dieses NAS auch auf beispielsweise 8GB DDR3 SO-DIMM aufrüsten könnte. Laut Herstellerangabe sind maximal 3GB möglich. Meine Gedanken sind jedoch, dass dies wenn dann Softwaretechnisch zum Problem werden könnte und prinzipiell auch 8GB laufen sollten wenn ich z.b. FreeNAS installiere (was ich am überlegen bin)

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## fotoman (18. September 2017)

Wenn Du schon etwas anderes laufen lassen wisst wie die QNap-Software, würde ich auch gleich selber basteln, also z.B.
HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8, Celeron G1610T, 4GB RAM (819185-421) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
200 Euro inkl. 4 GB ECC Ram, erheblich bessere CPU-Leistung und Garantie. Dafür sieht es u.U. nicht so NAS-mäßig aus, die Hot-Swap Rahmen sitzen halt hinter der Blende
HP Microserver Gen 8 im Test - 4-Bay NAS im gunstigen Komplettpaket - Technikaffe.de

Das Atömchen 525 aus dem QNap kann laut Intel nur max. 4GB
https://ark.intel.com/de/products/49490/Intel-Atom-Processor-D525-1M-Cache-1_80-GHz
Wenn dann 1 GB ausgelötet sein sollte, bleiben halt nur noch max 2 GB als Erweiterung übrig. 

Was an OS auf dem TS-459 Pro II läuft, wirst Du Dir wohl schon angesehen haben. Ich würde ein Fertig-NAS nur kaufen, wenn ich es auch fertig nutzen möchte. Und dann muss man bei QNap halt mal nachlesen, was das NAS aus 2011 kann (Stichwort z.B. PHP 7.1, mag man beim Intel-NAS aber irgendwie hin bekommen) und wie lange es noch aktuelle Firmware gibt. Mein TS-412 hat gerade die letzte Firmware-Version bekommen (Supportende, mit Glück werden noch ein paar Bugs gefixt) kann z.B. "nur" 16 TB je Volume. War mir damals unbekannt und stört mich heute auch nicht, aber ein RAID5 mit 4*8TB gäbt es damit halt nicht.

Dass Du die Platten beim Umzug in ein Fertig-NAS (und vermutlich auch in ein FreeNAS) neu formatieren musst, ist Dir vermutlich schon klar. Für mich ist es der Grund, als Ergänzung für mein TS-412 meinen alten PC als Zweit-NAS (oder eher als Erst-NAS, wenn es so läuft wie gewollt) zu nutzen und dort die derzeitigen USB Backup-Platten in ein Windows 10 oder Linux einfach nur einzuhängen. Für meine Zweicke reicht das und ich habe keine Lust, mir nochmal > 8 TB an Plattenplatz anzuschaffen, um die Daten zweimal umkopieren zu können.


----------

